# Positive note.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

One positive effect of the global lockdown is no scam calls from Indian call centres. I have not had any calls telling me I have Microsoft issues; Broadband issues; Amazon renewal issues or did I need to claim for my recent accidents.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agreed we have not been offered any insulation for 1€ for weeks now......

Isn't that good news 😄


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's great as the only calls in French I now get are from the hospital or doctors who I can now listen and understand without worrying I'm putting the phone down on an important call. 
Received two this am about my ganglion biopsy being clear and next rendezvous being made for May.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news Ray 

I wonder why the calls have stopped?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess Pat travel to call centres is not deemed important. Like so many other 'benefits' to modern life.!!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I though they all came from India? Have they got the same rules?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They are supposed to in lockdown in India as well Pat but more and more call centres have been relocated back to UK and France.
But whatever they have virtually stopped.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t get any calls, I´m not in the telephone directory :grin2:

I had a Paypal spoof email on the 26th of this Month.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I don´t get any calls, I´m not in the telephone directory :grin2:
> 
> I had a Paypal spoof email on the 26th of this Month.


You do not need to be in the directory, these guys buy call lists that have your details. These lists I believe are freely available to scammers at a price.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had one this morning, the first for weeks, he was selling power - I suggested he tried Boris who is not busy doing anything at present.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just read all BT call centres are now back in the UK.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We had one this morning, the first for weeks, he was selling power - I suggested he tried Boris who is not busy doing anything at present.....


We have a UK divert number Dave that comes through on our French house phone. It used to be very handy when we first moved over and were not sure we were staying. It is an 0844 number so callers pay 2p a min so I try to keep cold callers going on that one.

Ray.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just read all BT call centres are now back in the UK.
> 
> Ray.


I was told a month ago that the last remaining call centre in India was the broadband second line support. I was advised, by the agent that fixed my issue, to call direct rather than use the on-line contact facility. At the time I tried & was pleasantly surprised to find myself dealing with an onshore call centre.


----------



## premiercommercialvehicles (Apr 2, 2020)

For some reason I have received more and as soon as I question them about why they aren't in isolation they keep hanging up on me! Haha


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well the Indian call centres have moved on under the current global pandemic. I had a call regarding the renewal of my Amazon Prime account today & was passed to a very nice lady who I assumed was working from home as I could hear children in the background. Made me laugh.


----------

